# Is a fret job worth it?



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

I got a 1987 acoustic/electric.Solid Spruce top Maple laminate sides and arched back. Took it to a luthier who said the frets had been dressed a couple times before and there wasn't much to work with.
I put TUSQ saddle and pins.
Question: Do new frets improve the sound/tone of a guitar? Or How much of an overall improvement in a guitars playability/sound/tone will new frets make?
Bound rosewood fret board I believe.
Opnions?
Benee Wafers


----------



## Udu Mango (Feb 17, 2006)

The first time I played my beloved Les Paul after the new frets were in, it was like some kind of magic thing...it was the same guitar, but now every note was so strong and true and clear...etc....I highly recomend it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If it's a vintage guitar, especially a set neck one I'd say it's worth it. With a modern Fender or something, it's cheaper just to buy a new neck a lot of times.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Remember I'm talking acoustics here, not electrics.
Thanks
Benee


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Whoops. Well you asked about playability, and new frets will obviously improve that. You can get whatever material/size you find the best for you rather than what comes stock.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Yup. I was just wondering if new frets would make an acoustic sound better.
Not many luthiers on this site eh?
Thanks TDU.
Benee


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

If the old ones are buzzing a lot, a re-fret should solve it. I'd say it's more for playability and intonation than sound. If the old ones play ok, I'd leave it alone until there's a problem. It's expensive.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

A new fret job will no doubt improve both the tone and playability of your guitar. Nowadays, when new frets are installed they are usually glued in. this gluing of the frets tranfers string vibrations to the neck more efficiently and with truer tonality. This stands true for electrics and even more so for acoustics. There is also the fact that new frets will improve the contact of the string to the fret wire. If your guitar has already had a couple of dressings then it is no doubt due for a new set. I personally would highly recommend it. take it to a reputable or trusted luthier and have it done, you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Baba. Sounds good to me.
Been a luthier long?
Benee


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

Sometimes too long. Sometimes not long enough.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

The perfect answer from a Baba:food-smiley-004: 
Benee


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

ONLY IF... you know exaclty what you want and the person doing the work is competant and consistant. Discuss in great detail the work to be done. I've seen some great refrets and some bad refrets and it makes or breaks the best guitars.

My SG is looking at a refret in the next year or two ( at the most ) and there is one person only in Calgary that I KNOW will do the job right... I want it done to origional Gibson spec. There is a waiting list for one year and he is slow... sometimes taking several months to get things done. That for me is outside acceptable terms. Unless someone knows of a reliable competant shop in western Canada I may just retire the guitar until I can afford to send it out to someone in the states.

KHINGPYNN


----------

